# The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive



## guno (Mar 27, 2014)

Or how they fleece the rubes 

The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 27, 2014)

The Tea Pary is only a ripoff.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 27, 2014)

*The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive *


Make them read (and hopefully believe) salon.com articles?

That'll do it.


----------



## Black_Label (Mar 27, 2014)

The tea party was one of the most effective cattle herding and brainwashing campaigns in modern history. It's a good thing most of even very low intelligence have discovered they were a con and have moved on, expect for the dumbest of the dumb with mental retardation mental capabilities that still follow them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 27, 2014)

What a novel idea. Dump all the tea into the sea.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 27, 2014)

Black_Label said:


> The tea party was one of the most effective cattle herding and brainwashing campaigns in modern history. It's a good thing most of even very low intelligence have discovered they were a con and have moved on, expect for the dumbest of the dumb with mental retardation mental capabilities that still follow them.



TRANSLATION: I can't refute anything the TEA party people said, but I hate it anyway. So I'll attack the messenger instead, call them names, call their audience names and insult them, and hope that somebody somewhere believes me.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 27, 2014)

Democrat pedophiles and the senate majority leader alleged to use campaign donations to enrich his granddaughter jewelry business but the left still hates the Tea Party. What else is new?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 27, 2014)

oh goody, we get more hate about the Tea party from the left wing hate site, Salon

I'll wait for them to do an article on the Occupy movement and insinuate the people in it are, fools, tools, how to make money off them naive people and call it, the great Occupy swindle... 

who want's to take in all that hate Salon puts out? evidently people who has the same hate in them


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 27, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party was one of the most effective cattle herding and brainwashing campaigns in modern history. It's a good thing most of even very low intelligence have discovered they were a con and have moved on, expect for the dumbest of the dumb with mental retardation mental capabilities that still follow them.
> ...



The Tea Party is for the most laziest of humankind.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 27, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



WOW, the ugly left has reared it's ugly hate for others in this thread
pathetic people in my book, but that was Salons objective in posting that piece...


----------



## driveby (Mar 27, 2014)

Remember those tea party rallies in which they shit on police cars and slept in their own piss?......


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 28, 2014)

Black_Label said:


> The tea party was one of the most effective cattle herding and brainwashing campaigns in modern history. It's a good thing most of even very low intelligence have discovered they were a con and have moved on, expect for the dumbest of the dumb with mental retardation mental capabilities that still follow them.



What could be more hilarious than an Obama dick sucking drone accusing any organization of being "one of the most effective cattle herding and brainwashing campaigns in modern history?"

Do you have any arguments other than pure ad hominem?


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.



that's how they try and trick you into going to that hate site
I won't touch something like that...I won't ever support Salon anyway


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Or how they fleece the rubes
> 
> The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com



Salon is a propaganda, brainwashing, hate site, it is for the lazy of mind and the liberal lemmings. Of course you wouldn't know that being a lazy liberal. 

I know I insult real liberals but there are not to many anymore, most have morphed into bullies. You might want to read up on JFK, he was the last real liberal President.


----------



## Machaut (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.





Stephanie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.
> ...





Papageorgio said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Or how they fleece the rubes
> ...



tl;dr Tea Party PACs are collecting millions of dollars in donations, saying they'll use it to support candidates who share their values, but in reality they use the PAC as a kind of money laundering agent to funnel the donations into private companies the PAC's operators own. In effect, Tea Partiers are giving free money to private companies and don't know it.

It's deplorable no matter where you are on the political spectrum.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2014)

Machaut said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.
> ...



really, so you know all about it huh?
What other PAC'S have you investigated?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2014)

Black_Label said:


> The tea party was one of the most effective cattle herding and brainwashing campaigns in modern history. It's a good thing most of even very low intelligence have discovered they were a con and have moved on, expect for the dumbest of the dumb with mental retardation mental capabilities that still follow them.



yea were did they move on too?....one of the other 2 big cattle herding and brainwashing parties.....the ones with any brains said fuck them all.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2014)

Machaut said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.
> ...



I find it hypocritical to attack on political leaning group and give a pass to other political leaning groups. 

Occupy had millions of dollars donated to them, what happened to that money. What happened to the hundreds of thousands that was in a bank in New York? But you see that is different.

Look at most charities, the money they raise, very little goes to the cause they are organized for, however Salon, nor you care about that, you zero in on one group and then cherry pick and slant the story to fit the hate. Not credible, however, you blindly follow.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2014)

Machaut said:


> Tea Party PACs are collecting millions of dollars in donations, saying they'll use it to support candidates who share their values, but in reality they use the PAC as a kind of money laundering agent to funnel the donations into private companies the PAC's operators own. In effect, Tea Partiers are giving free money to private companies and don't know it.
> 
> It's deplorable no matter where you are on the political spectrum.


Not really since it's just an allegation. Now, the unions do exactly that and it's no secret. They take member dues and support the Democrat party candidates no matter what the member wants. If he wants to keep his job anyway. It's deplorable no matter where you are on the political spectrum.


----------



## Machaut (Mar 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Other than Tea Party PACs? None. I've had no reason to thus far; I identify as a Tea Partier, so other PACs don't really interest me. If you want me to look into a PAC that promotes a librull agenda or the "conservative establishment" types, name it and I will.

And to clarify: It isn't all Tea Party-aligned PACs that are doing this, merely the national-level ones, which tend to get the most donations. Local Tea Party organizations usually have their own PACs, and they're more honest in their expenditures.


----------



## Machaut (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party PACs are collecting millions of dollars in donations, saying they'll use it to support candidates who share their values, but in reality they use the PAC as a kind of money laundering agent to funnel the donations into private companies the PAC's operators own. In effect, Tea Partiers are giving free money to private companies and don't know it.
> ...


Have you actually read their finance reports?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> oh goody, we get more hate about the Tea party from the left wing hate site, Salon
> 
> I'll wait for them to do an article on the Occupy movement and insinuate the people in it are, fools, tools, how to make money off them naive people and call it, the great Occupy swindle...
> 
> who want's to take in all that hate Salon puts out? evidently people who has the same hate in them



Perhaps from these guys?

The Daily Caller » Tea party groups are making and spending millions, but not on candidates » Print

"Two well-known tea party groups spent more than 80 percent of the money they raised in 2013 not on the causes and candidates that they say it is their mission to support, but on operating expenditures, like paying consultants, companies who produce mailing materials and renting mailing lists."

The new Tea Party Patriots Citizens.

$6,405,087 that the group has raised since early last year, $5,335,162 has been spent, and all of it has been put toward operating expenditures.

A vast majority of the donations came from donors who gave under $200  the committee reported $4,702,716 in unitemized donations under the $200 mark.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 28, 2014)

I imagine both parties are guilty of such scams.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2014)

Machaut said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Machaut said:
> ...


Have you posted any?


----------



## Machaut (Mar 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


As I've already explained, I identify as a Tea Partier, so other PACs don't really interest me. If you want me to look into another PAC, name it and I will.



> Occupy had millions of dollars donated to them, what happened to that money. What happened to the hundreds of thousands that was in a bank in New York? But you see that is different.


What did happen to it?



> Look at most charities, the money they raise, very little goes to the cause they are organized for, however Salon, nor you care about that, you zero in on one group and then cherry pick and slant the story to fit the hate. Not credible, however, you blindly follow.


1. I do care about similar fraud among charities. The Wounded Warrior Project, for example, is in the same boat as groups like the Tea Party Express's PAC, collecting millions of dollars in donations but spending almost none of it on what they claimed to be raising the money for.
2. What has been cherry picked here?
3. What exactly are you calling "not credible"?


----------



## Machaut (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No, but I have a few that I've read through, and they're publicly available online. Are you not in the habit of reading through finance reports to determine where candidates, parties, and PACs get their money, and what they spend it on? Don't tell me I'm the only one here that knows to do this.

Given your lack of response to my question, I am forced to assume that you haven't read their finance reports.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party PACs are collecting millions of dollars in donations, saying they'll use it to support candidates who share their values, but in reality they use the PAC as a kind of money laundering agent to funnel the donations into private companies the PAC's operators own. In effect, Tea Partiers are giving free money to private companies and don't know it.
> ...



That's not deplorable to Democrats, because that is their people getting the money and the poor stupid union worker isn't smart enough to know where to send his money and Democrats are so much smarter than anyone else, just ask them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> I imagine both parties are guilty of such scams.



Many charities are guilty of the same thing.

http://www.marketplace.org/topics/your-money/worst-charities-get-information-you-make-donation


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 28, 2014)

It is quite interesting that an article published by Psychology Today labeled the Tea Party as a "Cargo Cult"!  It was written by a top psychologist in the addiction field.
Here's the link:
*The Tea Party as a Cargo Cult*
The Tea Party as a Cargo Cult | Psychology Today


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Or how they fleece the rubes
> 
> The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com



Naive? Naive is pointing the finger at Tea Party for raising money and spending on their friends and turning a blind eye to what liberals do with union funds and teachers' salaries.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> It is quite interesting that an article published by Psychology Today labeled the Tea Party as a "Cargo Cult"!  It was written by a top psychologist in the addiction field.
> Here's the link:
> *The Tea Party as a Cargo Cult*
> The Tea Party as a Cargo Cult | Psychology Today


Sounds like the guy is nuts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 28, 2014)

The democrats are being arrested from coast to coast.  Corruption, misuse of funds, stealing funds, gun running, of course they have to attack the tea party.   You don't expect the media to mention what's going on do you?


----------



## Wildman (Mar 28, 2014)

driveby said:


> Remember those tea party rallies in which they shit on police cars and slept in their own piss?......



*LIAR !!*

 prove it, 

post a link


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 28, 2014)

I just expect YOUR bs news to ignore GOP corruption....and any good news lol...


----------



## Disir (Mar 28, 2014)

Occupy Jubilee spent 15 million eradicating medical debt. 
Rolling Jubilee

Occupy Wall Street group buys up and wipes out $15M of American?s medical debt* - NY Daily News

And that did far more than ANY political party has done.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2014)

Wildman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Remember those tea party rallies in which they shit on police cars and slept in their own piss?......
> ...


That was the Occutards. I saw photos. 180 degrees out of phase with the Tea Party.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



that lying liberfool knew he was lying about the TP, it was as you say, the *"Occutards"*


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Or how they fleece the rubes
> 
> The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com



This is obviously just a left-wing scam to scare people away from giving money to TEA party organizations.  Go worry about your own corrupt 501 3 c organizations, you sleazy asshole.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite interesting that an article published by Psychology Today labeled the Tea Party as a "Cargo Cult"!  It was written by a top psychologist in the addiction field.
> ...



It's an op ed piece, it is one guy's opinion and non-thinking liberals just jump on it.


----------



## birddog (Mar 28, 2014)

The light of truth of the Tea Party principles has the left scurrying like the cockroaches they are!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought liberals were bitching because these PACs gave money to the TeaParty candidates. Now, they are bitching that the PACs aren't giving money to TeaParty candidates. 

So you are outraged if they send money to the candidates and you are outraged that they don't send moneys to the candidates.

I just think liberals hate anyone that doesn't agree with them.


----------



## pvsi (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Or how they fleece the rubes
> 
> The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com


Same exact advice goes to people who support democrats and republicans - people who can bring real change do not need money. I will make a short speech about this later


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The democrats are being arrested from coast to coast.  Corruption, misuse of funds, stealing funds, gun running, of course they have to attack the tea party.   You don't expect the media to mention what's going on do you?



no kidding, but don't label them a, cargo cult or worry about them fleecing the whole Amercian people and COUNTRY

The left/liberals/socialist/commies who belong to that party are the brainwashed naive, low information that they need some site like Salon to lead them by the nose...


----------



## g5000 (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Or how they fleece the rubes
> 
> The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com



It's very simple.  There is only so much air time and column space available.  The rubes on the receiving end of your manipulations have the intellectual bandwidth of bumper stickers.  They can only absorb so much propaganda.  At some point, you reach saturation.  The increase in campaign finance spending just means the cost of that air time and column space is going to rise.  But even that will reach a breaking point, and then the cash overflows into the pockets of the puppeteers.  Fund raising becomes a means unto itself.

This is not exclusive to any particular brand of politics.  Salon is a liberal rag and so it commits the lie of omission by making it sound like this only happens on the Right.


----------



## Erand7899 (Mar 28, 2014)

Machaut said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read any of it since the OP was too lazy or dense to post anything but a link. But if the Tea Party still has the libs all riled up it's good news to me.
> ...



Yes, it is deplorable, it is not confined to Tea Party pacs, and it is not the norm for Tea Party pacs across the nation.  Dishonest people exist in all elements of society, and use charity, politics, animal rights, environmentalism, etc. to scam money from well meaning and compassionate people.

What is also deplorable, is an attempt to use the bad actions of a few to tar everyone in a movement.  Although both sides do it to some degree, the left wing seems to have this strategy burned into their brains.  Demonization and character assassination seem to be their standard for anyone or any group that opposes their idiocy.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 28, 2014)

*Moderation Note:

Moved to Tea Party forum because 
the OP is discussion of the movement financing
and organization.

flacaltenn*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Or how they fleece the rubes
> 
> The great Tea Party swindle: How to make lots of money off the naive - Salon.com



Don't like getting your money fleeced eh?


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 28, 2014)

As always , TPers hate the truth. This OP doesn't surprise anyone who knows the TP is just the simpleton brainwashed RW of the GOP, runs on telling the dupes they're independant thinkers, but their only thought is saving on their tax dollars lol...Sorry about facts...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 28, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



I didn't think that liberals liked the tea party.  hmm...guess I was wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 28, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> It is quite interesting that an article published by Psychology Today labeled the Tea Party as a "Cargo Cult"!  It was written by a top psychologist in the addiction field.
> Here's the link:
> *The Tea Party as a Cargo Cult*
> The Tea Party as a Cargo Cult | Psychology Today



Cargo cults want free stuff to drop from the sky.

That's a better description of Democrats.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 28, 2014)

g5000 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Or how they fleece the rubes
> ...



This misses the point. 

The OP correctly acknowledges the hypocrisy that is the TPM, where the movement was to eschew the business-as-usual politics of democrats and republicans, liberals and conservatives; where the TPM was portrayed as an all-inclusive, grassroots movement whose intent was to fundamentally change the American political landscape. 

We now know, and have known for quite some time, that nothing could be further from the truth  the tea party is indeed no different from either the democratic or republican parties, where in fact the TPM is actually part of the latter. 

Consequently the TPM engages in the same financial schemes as both major parties, as there is no 'tea party,' and there never was a 'tea party.'


----------



## Machaut (Mar 28, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


I must disagree.

Most people only focus on national-level politics, and that is what the issue deals with here--national-level PACs. Combing through the Board of Elections database for every state and county to identify all Tea Party PACs, and then reviewing all of their finance reports on top of that would be completely ridiculous. Instead, people allow the media to target a couple of groups at the national level and character assassinate the whole movement based on them. The biggest strength of the Tea Party is that it is a grassroots movement; they are successful on a grassroots level, and so long as they stay grassroots, they can be trusted. These grassroots groups get people elected and are effective in their local area. Any group cropping up on the national stage and still claiming to be grassroots should be automatically distrusted; it comes as no surprise that they haven't done much in the way of substantive action.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 29, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



What has the Tea Party accomplished other than to water down the Republicans and greatly reduce our power?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 29, 2014)

jc456 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



Of course liberals love the Tea Party, because it poses no threat to them and gives them fits of laughter to bolster their spirit.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 29, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> What has the Tea Party accomplished other than to water down the Republicans and greatly reduce our power?


They helped take the house so I don't know what you're babbling about. They also helped put some brakes on the out of control spending in DC. We need to move the liberal Republicans out and more Tea Party types in.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2014)

Salon.com?

FAIL


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 29, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yes, liberals have been laughing since 2010, when the Tea Party helped take back the House.


----------

